# Lowering Springs/Bilstein B8 vs. KSport Coils



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ksport ride quality will really depend on how low you are and how stiff you set the shocks. 

I would personally recommend the Biltein B8 shocks on lowering springs. The nuts and sleeves will corrode over time on coilovers in winter conditions and they'll be a pain to keep clean. Already had a few members have theirs seize up to where they need to get the struts off to loosen the nuts because they broke tools trying to do it on the car. 


Alternately, you can get the Bilstein B12 kit, which has B8 shocks and lowered springs as part of a package. I assume you have a place you can get them in Canada?


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

I've thought about the B12 Kit as well but thank you very much for the info! Yeah I deal with a few suppliers through the company I work for.


----------



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

I have the B12 kit, been happy with it so far (~6weeks). I think Bilstein is a reputable company that makes high quality stuff. Real test comes at the end of the month when autocross season begins.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you guys have the Part No. for the B12 Kit? Everything I've been able to find is for the B14 PSS kit. Part Number 47-171725



PurdueCruze said:


> I have the B12 kit, been happy with it so far (~6weeks). I think Bilstein is a reputable company that makes high quality stuff. Real test comes at the end of the month when autocross season begins.


----------



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

I actually had a huge brainfart, I have the B14 coilovers :wacko:. Sorry for leading you on ha 



Dinner said:


> Do you guys have the Part No. for the B12 Kit? Everything I've been able to find is for the B14 PSS kit. Part Number 47-171725


----------



## aka_shortround (Jun 17, 2016)

I have ksport coilovers and they are pertty good. the only problem i have with them is, that i can't seem to go to low in the rear. Ill have to get new springs. and installation was kind of a hassle. took a while. the dampening adjuster is great, you can basiclly adjust the stiffness on the fly.


----------



## pgthe1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have the B8's with Eibachs.. Love the ride and it's not to low.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I decided to go another route. In efforts to save money (getting married this year) I ordered KYB replacement struts, mounts and shocks and will be putting B&G lowering springs in. For the price via my supplier at work I couldn't afford not to. 

Didn't find much information on the B&G springs with Cruze owners but they were used quite often with Cobalt owners and the reviews were quite good. So I'm a little skeptical but optimistic. My biggest consider is the noise I'm getting from the struts now, 106,000 KM (66,000 mi) of commuting up and down the 400 did a number on this car. 

My fiance drives this car quite often so I didn't want it to be hammered and have her destroying bumpers and complaining about ride quality. 

Will keep you guys posted.



pgthe1 said:


> I have the B8's with Eibachs.. Love the ride and it's not to low.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah this is the exact route I wanted to go but in efforts to save money I ordered KYB replacement struts, mounts and shocks to go with the B&G lowering springs that I got on an insane deal through one of my suppliers at work.

I have had good luck with KYB in past and have hear good things from Cobalt guys who run B&G and from the research I've done on here I've only found 3 or 4 Cruze owners who have put B&G springs in. As my wife drives this car quite often I didn't want to hammer it as it would increase her chances of destroying the bumpers and complaining about the ride quality so I think I'm on the right track. 

Had a lot of push back from another car buddies and my old man that a 4 year old car doesn't need new struts and shocks but the car has 106,000 KM (66,000 mi) of abuse commuting literally everyday up and down the 400 series highways and I want to keep this car for a very long time so I think it's in my best interest.





pgthe1 said:


> I have the B8's with Eibachs.. Love the ride and it's not to low.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have a RS?



pgthe1 said:


> I have the B8's with Eibachs.. Love the ride and it's not to low.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I went a completely different route and I'm not sure if I'm on the right track after doing some research after I order my parts.

I used to the KYB Find Your Parts application and entered my VIN and ordered the Excel-G strut, mounts and replacement shocks and will be partnering them with B&G lowering springs.

Now I was doing some searching and found a couple different cases with these B&G springs and guys with RS package cars not changing the ride height at all. Now there seems to be a discrepancy with the RS package having the Z-Link rear suspension and the sport tuned package. Mine is a 2013 1LT with the RS package (GNG) and sport tuned suspension (XJ2).

Parts should be here Wednesday and hopefully installed Thursday so I will be taking tons of measurements and will keep you posted.

Worst case scenario my ride height hardly changes and I leave as is as my fiance drives this car quite often.


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

You should be fine, I have the same pkg as you on my 2014 RS and I have Maxtrac lowering springs that I imported from Germany (1.6" or 40mm all around)and it dropped..trust me! I myself will be upgrading this summer as I'm coming close to 85000km. Going with the B14 kit or the B8 shock/struts since I like my drop


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds good. 

I will keep you guys posted, my springs arrived last week. Just waiting for my KYB stuff.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

KYB's & B&G springs are in. 

Before measurements: 

LF 27" 1/4 - RF 27" 1/4

LR 27" 1/2 - RR 27" 5/8


After measurements:

LF 26" 1/8 - RF 26" 3/8 

LR 26" 1/2 - RR 26" 3/4

We'll see what it's like when it settles but I'm pretty happy with it, exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dinner said:


> Well I went a completely different route and I'm not sure if I'm on the right track after doing some research after I order my parts.
> 
> I used to the KYB Find Your Parts application and entered my VIN and ordered the Excel-G strut, mounts and replacement shocks and will be partnering them with B&G lowering springs.
> 
> ...


Do you know the RPO for the Z-link?


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

blasirl said:


> do you know the rpo for the z-link?



*GNG - *chassis equip rear - rear axle, compound crank, additional watt linkage


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dinner said:


> *GNG - *chassis equip rear - rear axle, compound crank, additional watt linkage


Thanks, I wasn't sure. It looked like the RS package was the GNG.


----------

